# Super Moon



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

A super moon is comming June 24th.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up

Also thanks for posting that very cool pic


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Looking forward to it.... Got to love the AZ pictures :smile:


----------



## enderst (Oct 7, 2012)

more info:

http://earthsky.org/tonight/is-biggest-and-closest-full-moon-on-june-23-2013-a-supermoon


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Your welcome sgb, and thanx for the link enderst...jswift get your camera out...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Well maybe here in Arizona on the 24th. Look for it June 22nd.-24th.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here I was hoping for a picture of JLo from the back.........JLo *NOT* JLowe...just to be clear ! No offense Jeff.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

it's not all that....


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Moon is waxing @ 95% right now. Should be full sometime tonight.

awprint:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> it's not all that....


Them moons need waxing :hot: ............Did I say that?................oh heck I'd just get in trouble then :naughty:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Both moons look nice.... I will take and gander at either anytime I have the chance.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I did get a chance to see the super moon on the 25th as the sky here finally cleared off. I set up my spotting scope and waited for the moon to get out from behind a cloud for about 20 minutes. It was well worth the wait. That was the coolest look at the moon I have ever had with only a 60 power spotting scope. The craters on the far right side (from my view) were really visible and all the lines and other features really stuck out. Sad thing is I don't have a camera adapter for my spotting scope. It would have been even better if I could have some photos of it.


----------

